# udev issues

## audiodef

udev >141 seems to have issues with older kernels and non-gentoo-sources kernels. I had 146-r1 with a 2.6.26 kernel and it spewed out a lot of complaints. It does say in the output after emerging it that it could be unreliable; however, the same message also says that what is required is a kernel >2.6.25, which I had. While udev spit out complaints, I was able to login. However, certain things such as networking would not work. 

Also, neither udev-146-r1 nor 141 would work with vanilla-sources-2.6.31.1, with the same kind of output I just mentioned. In this case I could not log in at all as the system would hang at the last init command. 

Just wanted to put this out there. I'm not sure if this merits a bug report.

----------

## VoidMage

The way udev is developed, upstream cares very little about old kernels.

I've got gentoo-sources 2.6.31 and udev 145 seems to work fine -

mind I'm on x86 and have few compatibility options active (i.e. deprecated

sysfs stuff is off - I still wonder if that breaks libsysfs (or rather how much),

not that I really care though).

Kernel requirement seems to be a guesstimate of udev devs, anyway

- they seem to not check further back than ca. two versions behind current rc.

----------

## audiodef

Thanks for chiming in, Void. That's unfortunate. But I suspect the trouble I was having may not have anything to do with compatibility after all, as per this post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-796937-highlight-.html .

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I'm using udev 141 with 2.6.27 kernel no problems

----------

## upengan78

Today after eix-sync, I am doing emerge world

it shows,

```
[blocks B     ] sys-fs/device-mapper ("sys-fs/device-mapper" is blocking sys-fs/udev-146-r1)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/udev-146-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-117 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2', 'nomerge')

    sys-fs/udev required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r4', 'nomerge')

    >=sys-fs/udev-124 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2', 'nomerge')

    (and 7 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/device-mapper-1.00.07-r1 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2', 'nomerge')
```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.28-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6400_@_2.13GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 30 Oct 2009 15:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.2-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.llarian.net/ ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.binarycompass.org http://prometheus.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/  http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/nfs1/var/tmp/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 aspell berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri gdbm gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog jpeg ldap mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## VoidMage

@upengan78: strange I don't see udev-146-r1 in stable yet.

The solution is 'emerge -1 >=sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.45'.

----------

## upengan78

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> @upengan78: strange I don't see udev-146-r1 in stable yet.
> 
> The solution is 'emerge -1 >=sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.45'.

 

oh, actually as the emerge world asked, I had already added below in the /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
>=sys-fs/udev-145

~net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.28.1

>=dev-libs/libgdata-0.4.0

>=net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.7.31

>=sys-auth/polkit-0.91

>=dev-libs/eggdbus-0.5

>=net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.1.15

>=virtual/poppler-glib-0.11

~dev-libs/poppler-glib-0.12.1

~dev-libs/poppler-0.12.1
```

and below lines in package.use

```
>=sys-fs/udev-145 extras

>=virtual/poppler-glib-0.11 cairo

~dev-libs/poppler-glib-0.12.1 cairo
```

that might help understanding why -146-r1

Thanks! I will try your command (even though lvm2 is not installed on system)

```
 sys-fs/lvm2

     Available versions:  ~2.01.13 ~2.02.33 ~2.02.33-r1 2.02.36 ~2.02.37 ~2.02.39 ~2.02.42 ~2.02.45 ~2.02.45-r1 ~2.02.45-r2 ~2.02.48 ~2.02.48-r1 ~2.02.48-r2 ~2.02.49 ~2.02.49-r1 ~2.02.49-r2 ~2.02.49-r3 ~2.02.51 ~2.02.51-r1 ~2.02.51-r2 {clvm cman lvm1 nolvmstatic readline selinux static}

     Homepage:            http://sources.redhat.com/lvm2/

     Description:         User-land utilities for LVM2 (device-mapper) software.
```

----------

## imageek

@upengan78 did emergeing lvm work for you?

----------

## upengan78

 *imageek wrote:*   

> @upengan78 did emergeing lvm work for you?

 

Oops sorry I decided to update this thread and forgot.

```
eix lvm2

[I] sys-fs/lvm2

     Available versions:  ~2.01.13 ~2.02.33 ~2.02.33-r1 2.02.36 ~2.02.37 ~2.02.39 ~2.02.42 (~)2.02.45 (~)2.02.45-r1 (~)2.02.45-r2 (~)2.02.48 (~)2.02.48-r1 (~)2.02.48-r2 (~)2.02.49 (~)2.02.49-r1 (~)2.02.49-r2 (~)2.02.49-r3 (~)2.02.51 (~)2.02.51-r1 (~)2.02.51-r2 {clvm cman lvm1 nolvmstatic readline selinux static}

     Installed versions:  2.02.51-r2(13:52:28 10/30/09)(lvm1 readline static -clvm -cman -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://sources.redhat.com/lvm2/

     Description:         User-land utilities for LVM2 (device-mapper) software.
```

I think it did help in someway, later I got some poppler dependencies mentioned so I think it worked..Thank you and sorry for delay.

----------

## imageek

i got a bunch of the poppler dependency issues also but i managed to fix those. It was the sys-fs/device-mapper and udev blocker that was driving me nuts. Thanks everyone for the help.

----------

